# Se uno porta sfiga porta sfiga.



## rachelj1810

Hi everyone, 
i know this is about bringing back luck but I am looking for an exact translation. can anyone help please?


----------



## giginho

The meaning is this:

If a man is a rotten lucker (mahe sense??), is a rotten lucker, no discussion about it

I don't know how you could say it in english, especially "porta sfiga"....maybe rotten luck bearer?


----------



## rachelj1810

Lucker is not an english word so it doesn't make sense. Do you mean someone who continuously has bad luck? 
maybe it would help if I give the full sentence: "Ma se uno porta sfiga porta sfiga. Se preferisci posso dire sfortuna, ma sempre sfiga e."
All suggestions will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## giginho

rachelj1810 said:


> Lucker is not an english word so it doesn't make sense. Do you mean someone who continuously has bad luck?
> maybe it would help if I give the full sentence: "Ma se uno porta sfiga porta sfiga. Se preferisci posso dire sfortuna, ma sempre sfiga e."
> All suggestions will be appreciated, thanks!


 
Eheheh, sorry for lucker!!!!

Well a man called "porta sfiga" is not a man that constantly has bad luck (this kinda man is a "sfigato"). A "porta sfiga" is a man that, when you meet him, you will run in bad luck. So, no problem for the man called "porta sfiga" but many problems for you that came across him!

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## rachelj1810

No thats okay, i understand it a little better now, thank you giginho


----------



## giginho

if you have a look in google there are a lot of results for "porta sfiga". The machine translator gives "that man brings bad luck" for "quell'uomo porta sfiga".

You can understand better the concept if you think about a group of friends. The friend n°1 bumped into friend n°2. after 3 minutes friends n°1's car crashed. Then friend n°3 came across friend n°2; after 3 minutes a bird shits over friend n°3 brand new jacket. Now, is friend n°4 that came across friend n°2....he died after 4 minutes.

Friend n°2 is a porta sfiga: when he is around, shits happens!


----------



## Gwyllion

"If someone is a jinx, he is a jinx."

Let's wait for natives to see if that makes sense..


----------



## giginho

Gwyllion said:


> "If someone is a jinx, he is a jinx."
> 
> Let's wait for natives to see if that makes sense..


 
And when you come across a jinx you should touch you're privates!!!!! As Caius Julius Caesar used to say: "in omnia pericula tange testicula!" 


P.S. giginho is a silly boy


----------



## Gwyllion

giginho said:


> And when you come across a jinx you should touch your privates!!!!! As Caius Julius Caesar used to say: "in omnia pericula tange testicula!"


----------



## giginho

OHHHHH myyyyy goooood! what a stupid mistake for gigi!

Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## Gwyllion

The cultural contribute you just gave the forum makes it very easy to forget your mistake!


----------



## giginho

Gwyllion said:


> The cultural contribute you just gave the forum makes it very easy to forget your mistake!


 
That's very kind of you!


----------



## Gwyllion

giginho said:


> That's very kind of you!



You're welcome!!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Gwyllion said:


> "If someone is a jinx, he is a jinx."
> 
> Let's wait for natives to see if that makes sense..


Gwyllion, I'd change that slightly to, _A jinx is a jinx is a jinx!_


----------



## Gwyllion

Charles Costante said:


> Gwyllion, I'd change that slightly to, _A jinx is a jinx is a jinx!_



Thank you!


----------



## london calling

Rachel, I beg to differ.  It's slang, but it's English - lucker. Not that it means a jinx, but the word exists.


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Rachel, I beg to differ.  It's slang, but it's English - lucker. Not that it means a jinx, but the word exists.


 
Hi London! Nice to heard from you again!

I cannot enter urbandictionary.....but I'm really interested in the meaning of lucker....could you post it for me, please???

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Enigmista

Scusate ma "*lucker*" non significava forse uno che *ha* fortuna, se non ricordo male ??  E invece che *porta* fortuna (che è diverso)?? 

Concordo con _jinx,_ termine già sentito da amici


----------



## giginho

Enigmista said:


> Scusate ma "*lucker*" non significava forse uno che *ha* fortuna, se non ricordo male ??  E invece che *porta* fortuna (che è diverso)??
> 
> Concordo con _jinx,_ termine già sentito da amici


 
è quello che vorrei sapere anche io....molto interessante questa cosa!


----------



## You little ripper!

giginho said:


> but do not extract the Michael out *of* me please....thanks!


Gigi, you may not want to use this with the Irish because 'mickey' (Michael) is Irish slang for 'penis'. Unless, of course, you don't want the penis taken out of you!


----------



## giginho

Charles Costante said:


> Gigi, you may not want to use this with the Irish because Mickey (Michael) is Irish slang for 'penis'. Unless, of course, you don't want the penis taken out of you!


 
Ahahahahahahahah!

Fantastic! 

As you can see, languages are always full of risks for the foreing people!

Thank you very much indeed!!!!

P.S. Can I use this expression with your fellows down under?


----------



## You little ripper!

giginho said:


> Ahahahahahahahah!
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> As you can see, languages are always full of risks for the foreing people!
> 
> Thank you very much indeed!!!!
> 
> P.S. Can I use this expression with your fellows down under?


Gigi, we're not as familiar with 'extracting the Michael out of me', but you're safe with 'taking the mickey out of me'. 

mickey (definition 12)


----------



## giginho

Ok, thanks....I will play it safe!!!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## london calling

Charles, dad always says "extract the michael" as a joke - I think he got that from the Army (from his dad, I mean, an Army Officer who was born of Irish parents, incidentally). 

Giginho: lucker.  E ripeto, esiste ma non traduce porta sfiga.


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Charles, dad always says "extract the michael" as a joke - I think he got that from the Army (from his dad, I mean, an Army Officer who was born of Irish parents, incidentally).
> 
> Giginho: lucker.  E ripeto, esiste ma non traduce porta sfiga.


 
London, ti ringrazio....solo che, siccome non posso accedere a UD mi chiedevo il significato reale di lucker...su WR non c'è!


----------



## london calling

Tutto sommato, significa "molto fortunato".


----------



## giginho

Ah, ok, grazie!


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Charles, dad always says "extract the michael" as a joke - I think he got that from the Army (from his dad, I mean, an Army Officer who was born of Irish parents, incidentally).


Jo, it's unlikely that an Irish person would understand it in any other way than the way it was intended, but I'm always careful about recommending anything to non-natives where changing or missing a word could give a completely different meaning.


----------



## shardaneng

Charles Costante said:


> Gigi, you may not want to use this with the Irish because 'mickey' (Michael) is Irish slang for 'penis'. Unless, of course, you don't want the penis taken out of you!



Ciao Charles. Scusa se vado un po' fuori tema, tu dici "unless, of course, you don't want the penis taken out of you" (che in Italiano sarebbe (suppongo) "a meno che tu non voglia che ti stacchino il pene" (o qualcosa del genere). Il mio dubbio è questo, l'espressione in Inglese non dovrebbe essere senza la negazione, ossia così: "unless, of course, you want the penis taken out of you". 
Sto facendo confusione io?


----------



## You little ripper!

shardaneng said:


> Ciao Charles. Scusa se vado un po' fuori tema,


Shardenang, I actually meant to post that comment in the 'take the piss out of someone' thread; the dementia is worsening! 



> tu dici "unless, of course, you don't want the penis taken out of you"  (che in Italiano sarebbe (suppongo) "a meno che tu non voglia che ti  stacchino il pene" (o qualcosa del genere). Il mio dubbio è questo,  l'espressione in Inglese non dovrebbe essere senza la negazione, ossia  così: "unless, of course, you want the penis taken out of you". Sto facendo confusione io?


Gigi's signature is ....._but do not extract the Michael out of me please_...... and I suggested that it could mean ......_but do not extract the penis out of me_ _please._.......  He could be saying "Please keep the penis inside me" (non tirarlo fuori). I hope that's clearer.


----------



## london calling

One thing's for sure, dad doesn't say "extract the michael _out of me", just _"extract the michael"(out of me is understood, Giginho), as in :

"Are you perchance extracting the michael?"


----------



## NewYorktoLA

This conversation is priceless........priceless!


----------



## Peninsular

for the original phrase, wouldn't "If someone's bad luck, there's nothing I can do about it" sound more natural, or is that just my narky native Northern idiom?


----------



## giginho

Charles Costante said:


> Shardenang, I actually meant to post that comment in the 'take the piss out of someone' thread; the dementia is worsening!
> 
> Gigi's signature is ....._but do not extract the Michael out of me please_...... and I suggested that it could mean ......_but do not extract the penis out of me_ _please._.......  He could be saying "Please keep the penis inside me" (non tirarlo fuori). I hope that's clearer.


 
The only thing that is appearing clearly is that all you, guys, are extracting the Michael (out of me....of course!!!)!!!!

Well, I do not want in no damned way that anyone drill the penis inside me....for such those things there's a no fly zone (for those who don't know: in Italy a collquial name for penis is "bird") all around my privates!!!!! So you can imagine if I want anyone keep the penis inside me! 

I agree with NYtoLA: this conversation is priceless!!!!!!

Giginho, little silly boy!!!!!!


----------



## shardaneng

Thanks Charles.
p.s. Giginho watch your back!


----------



## giginho

shardaneng said:


> Thanks Charles.
> p.s. Giginho watch your back!


 
I'm mounting a back impact protection system to my underware.....protection is never enough!!!!!


----------

